# The Colony - season 2 / starts tonight



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I haven't seen anyone post on this for a while, but "The Colony" - season 2 starts tonight on the Discovery Channel in about 15 minutes. 
They will reshow it again, 3 hours later.

I have a tape in the VCR set to record, the microwave popcorn is ready to go, and I am prepared to yell at the cast when they do some "really dumb things"...

The only problem is "The Colony" is on opposite of another show that I have been watching - "Top Shot" on the History Channel. Do I watch 'The Colony', or week 6 of folks firing all kinds of weapons in different challanges.. 

I may have to tape both of those shows at the same time..


----------



## 10kids (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder! Also, Top Shot airs on other days/times, maybe that would work for you...we get it on Sunday evening.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I saw your title, just in time to change to Discover Channel and get ready to yell at the TV and find out what I can learn from watching it and reading the comments smarter people put here.

Let's go folks - get your nibblies ready, the S&EP comments are about ready to fly!~


Angie


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

After 72 hours in their plastic cages the cast is sent away.

They landed by helicopter into the compound, and there are no authority figures there to tell them what to do...

Well they do have a 70 year old member of the group, to set the youngsters straight.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think it's funny about having a model in the group. And that geosurvival or something like that lady. They sure found shelter, water and fire really easily.


----------



## Rourke (Jul 15, 2010)

You could tell they watched last seasons shows - they made that water purifier very quickly.

Rourke
ModernSurvivalOnline


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

thanks for the heads up! 

I sure wish I got the Outdoor Channel, I can't watch Ted Nugent's show--today it was Aboriginal Ted Goes African and Bows Down an Eland. I can only hope Ted will be a pirate that will pillage the colony!

(I"m cryin, there's a lot of great hunting shows I cna't watch!)


----------



## Rourke (Jul 15, 2010)

This is going to be stupid - they are donning masks like there is really a biological epidemic or whatever. This is what killed me about last season - they took the security issues like their life was really threatened.

I kept waiting for one of the people on the show to tell one of the camera men to give them their Twinkie's!!!

Rourke


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

They encountered their 1st strangers. By making physical contact with the beligerent intruders they could become infected by the alleged organism. That is what long pointy sticks are for!!!!

Then off to quarantine for only 12 hours??

Then one of them gets scared at a snake coiled up on the floor???? The group gets all excited over a non-poisionus reptile? 
What will they do when they are face to face with an alligator?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I guess when you only have 50 days, 12 hours equals bout a week in a year type of time.

This group is getting whopped up on very early.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i am with you radiofish...long pointy sticks....or a stick across the forearms does wonders.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

radiofish - now I see why you're not there. You'd have too much knowledge for the show to proceed in the manner scripted.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

radiofish....you and i would seine that "ditch" out.you on one side me on other.wonder if they cut net to short now to get it across ditch for gathering food. crabpots,minnow traps,fsih traps etc would all be set too


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Angie - Well I did apply for the show. I guess that they did not want a Marine Corps Vet with a high IQ, to question the script..

Elkhound - I have used a seine many times at several of the fish hatcheries/ biological studies in the past. I did notice that there was not a weight or lead line on their throw net to get it down to the bottom fast. Fish tend to swim away fast, when something hits the surface of a body of water.

I was happy to see the artist/ inventor/ A.K.A. to me at least - the "Lazy Nap Time Boy", got himself thumped real good by the group of aggressors. Heck, I would have happily thumped him if he pulled that "I am tired and gonna go by myself and take a nap" stuff in a survival situation. He would not have gotten any tuna burger that night or any chow till he starting pulling his share. He needs to toughen up and find his cajones, it seems..

It seems that the small teacher has some leadership potential. She took charge, made a hasty plan instead of standing around, and was willing to fight to protect their food supplies against a larger group of folks. It seems that the physical threats and violence have begun early this season.

I never have been pepper sprayed, but have been through the tear gas (CS) chamber in boot camp. After exiting the building we had tears streaming, snot running, and gagging, but we never got any milk to flush out our eyes with..


----------



## Gottabenutz (May 11, 2010)

First time watching the show; and boy did it get my family in an uproar! Both good and bad. But atleast they all seem to have an idea now of what I am saying when I want to be prepared for what ever. Just might have some help around here now!
Giving the supplies to the small group was a big topic here; but as seen on tv it brought back a larger group. I had even told my kids a what if situation that a little crying kid comes to the door asking for food? Do you help her, are there others outside waiting to ambush the house, will she tell where she got the food and then bring others back, etc. Definately gave family something to think about.
When they killed the snake; I wondered what happen to the shovel they had. That would have been easier to use to kill the snake. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

I think they haven't done a very good job of fortifying their shelter.. or with weapons and security..and am I the only one thinking they could have grilled that snake and eatened it..oh sure it would not have given much..but protein is protein...we wouldn't have thrown it out like that...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I was thinking that this crew (S&EP) would have used it for food.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I was waiting for someone to eat the snake. Also, protecting/hiding my supplies would be high on my list of priorities if not immediately, definitely after the three visitors. I wonder what type of guidelines they give the participants as far as defending themselves. How far can they go to stop the threat.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Was anyone surprised that they expected someone of authority to be on hand to tell them what to do? I think the vast majority of people are of that mindset. I wonder how much real time (off camera) they spent waiting for someone of authority to show up before they decided to get down to the business of surviving?

My first thought when they killed that snake was, "oops, that was a mistake!" I've always been told that venomous & non-venomous snakes do not share the same area. By eliminating the non-venomous snake, they might have created an opportunity for a venomous snake to enter the area. I'd have moved the snake outside and let it live. It could have become their "guard snake" and kept rodents out of the food (hasn't happened yet, but it's something to be prepped for.) 

I thought it was a good idea to let the "Lazy Nap Time Boy" sleep thru supper. Maybe he'll learn to pull his weight and be part of the group or he's on his own. At the same time, I did think it was ok for him to ride the bike back to the truck. There might have been an opportunity to rig up some kind of little trailer to pull back heavy items instead of hand carrying them. It's probably worth the trouble to make a 3 wheeled bike with a cart attached for hauling. They have a fairly large area to scavenge from and a cart would be handy not only for hauling things home, but in case they have to bug out later. 

I think their next activity will be to beef up security or possibly to move to another location. They learned a hard lesson about leaving their perimeter unsecured.

It was pretty ignorant of that guy to tell the 3 "visitors" that they had their "stuff" in that particular building. He made it pretty obvious that he had something in there he was keeping hidden. It's no wonder they came back in force to find out what the group was fighting to protect. And giving them the milk was a big no-no. You don't hand out something like that unless you have enough that you can give some away without hurting yourself. That has changed my thoughts of sharing anything other than knowledge with any stranger.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh, you guys are killing me! I turned off the DISH, what, a year ago or so? I will eventually watch it on line, like I did with season 1, but I'm always behind the curve on the discussion, and I have to make a decision - do I ignore this thread until I watch the show, or do I read the thread to see what's coming? Obviously, I decided in favor of reading the thread, lol!

Maybe it's time to turn the DISH back on....nah, not yet - too much work to get done around here. If the TV's on, I sit and veg too much. Speaking of that, time to get off the computer and go to work.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

So, how do you watch it online? We only have an antenna.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

This one was definitely more exciting on the first episode. Thank goodness for DVR! I was up yelling, "Don't be such a wussy!" "Smash 'em" "And this is why you should have made molotov cocktails right away!"

I rarely get interactive with the TV...but this one was a little more fun for me.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

DW said:


> So, how do you watch it online? We only have an antenna.


Usually the Discovery web site will have the video of the show up a day or so after it airs on the TV. Find Discovery channel andl look for the show name.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/colony/

The video seems to be on the first page, and there are snips below the video.


----------



## jessepona (Sep 7, 2005)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Oh, you guys are killing me! I turned off the DISH, what, a year ago or so? I will eventually watch it on line, like I did with season 1, but I'm always behind the curve on the discussion, and I have to make a decision - do I ignore this thread until I watch the show, or do I read the thread to see what's coming? Obviously, I decided in favor of reading the thread, lol!
> 
> Maybe it's time to turn the DISH back on....nah, not yet - too much work to get done around here. If the TV's on, I sit and veg too much. Speaking of that, time to get off the computer and go to work.



Don't worry! You can watch it online at http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/colony-the-new-beginning.html for free or buy it through itunes for 1.99 an episode or ~16$ for the entire season.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

ChristyACB said:


> This one was definitely more exciting on the first episode. Thank goodness for DVR! I was up yelling, "Don't be such a wussy!" "Smash 'em" "And this is why you should have made molotov cocktails right away!"
> 
> I rarely get interactive with the TV...but this one was a little more fun for me.


A dear friend of mine and her dh used to keep a large bucket of ping pong balls on the floor between their recliners. When watching a particularly irksome show, they would throw the balls at the television and yell. It was so fun to watch tv with them! A very interactive, whole body experience!


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

ovsfarm said:


> A dear friend of mine and her dh used to keep a large bucket of ping pong balls on the floor between their recliners. When watching a particularly irksome show, they would throw the balls at the television and yell. It was so fun to watch tv with them! A very interactive, whole body experience!


That is so funny!..ound:

I think I will get my Dh and DS a bucket full before football season


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

ovsfarm said:


> A dear friend of mine and her dh used to keep a large bucket of ping pong balls on the floor between their recliners. When watching a particularly irksome show, they would throw the balls at the television and yell. It was so fun to watch tv with them! A very interactive, whole body experience!


LOL...that _is_ a good idea. Now that I think of it, maybe it is the effect of recliners? I just got a 2 recliner loveseat thingie for my TV watching spot and it's only since I got that...hmmm....could be, could be!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

bump...get ready....pop ya popcorn and get ya ping pong balls to throw at TV...lol


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

i will be on the couch off my broken butt and elevatying my broke arm. no throwing allowed


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'll have to see it online afterwards, but I'll be checking here to see the posts.

And Wyld Thang - broken butt and broken arm. When you're ready, I'd love to hear that story. 

Angie


----------



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

I watched The Colony tonight. And I have to say I'm proud of myself. I didn't lose my cookies, when they took the rotting pigs off the truck. Maggots! ICK! Just thinking of that makes me queasy. I don't really think I'll watch The Colony again. Unless my curiosity gets the best of me.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I caught the 10 pm West Coast showing tonight.

I see that 'sleepy nap time boy' finally became useful, in helping set up the alternator to the tractor PTO.

Oh what fun to watch them gag and almost loose their cookies in dealing with the rotting pork. I guess that they never had to deal with any dead animals that have been out in the sun for a while, have they?

One guy is not hungry enough to eat garbanzo beans? Lets see if his taste in edible food changes in a few weeks. 

Those 2 guys apparently have never used a seine, or trapped fish in a canal..Yet they can now cross the water without getting wet, what a useful thing. Just another access point for the bad guys to get at them.

But the two bayou trip folks caught them a couple of snakes to have for lunch with the group.

This episode was OK I guess, but I can't wait until they get raided again. Having lights in a blacked out area will draw the riff-raff straight to them, just like how a moth is drawn to a bug zapper.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

they should've emptied those disabled vehicles of their fluids, i.e. brake, transmission, gear cases and engine block of all the oils, they could run that tractor for months. 

should have just chucked the pig carcasses into the tub and rendered the whole thing, could've gotten more oil.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

My gripe last night was Jim? and Sian complaining because the girl washed her hair. I wouldn't have used the drinking water but still, she volunteered and got the pigs when the two of them wouldn't. They should have kept their mouths shut on that one. She wasn't washing to make it look better, just trying to get the rotting pig smell out of it. 

I didn't see on the first show but how many matches do they have? I noticed Sam using one last night and figured that they would have a fire going and he could have brought fire from there.


----------



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

I doubt they were raised on a farm. Why did they want electricity so bad? They could use some of the pig fat to make oil lamps. I guess they don't kow how to use hand powered tools. And yes, why don't they make use of the fluids in the disabled vehicles? This is an odd bunch. It also may show how dependent we have become on technology, and have lost many of our basic skills. Sian is like some people I know who complain and criticize others, yet like to stand back and watch others work hard.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

radiofish.....i am always surprised on the hunting/gathering skills of people.they sure have never seen or been around the operation of a seine before.they need fish traps...and turtle traps...NOW...they work 24/7 and only need checking once to twice daily.there is a sporting goods place there....soooo...a pack of hooks and string =trotline.plus they have a boat they could put in canal and go up and down it with a push pole.a hunk of that rotten pork would catch tons of crawdads and a big hunk on a giant hook could catch a gator.


BUT....over all i think they done a decent job.the automecahanic lady really stepped up to bat and "got'er done"....:goodjob:....overall they all stepped up for a taste of work.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

i thought the bridge was really trick--great stuff to remeber

if you braid your long hair really tight, then cover it smell doesnt work into your hair so badly and it stays cleaner, even better wrap with plastic during a smelly pig job. 

i agree the pigs would have been better used as bait--that was a lot of work for one gallon of oil--to be used for frikken lights so they could go to the bathroom at night--use a p8ss pot, pee out a window...


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

ps in a real situation like that i would cut my hair short--nothing to be dragged off by pirates by, well one less thing


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

I agree with all of the above posts. I yelled about the cool bridge...BUT leaving it up means allowing invaders-duh! I too wondered why they didn't render the hogs ( saw tht they will use them for bait meat later). I drove my husband nuts by squalling about lights drawing invaders to their whereabouts- UNLESS they blackout the windows. Sheesh...if nothing else didn't anyone read the diary of Ann Frank, or Corrie Ten Boom's The Hiding Place? (what the Jews did to hide from Nazi's) in jr high???

I thought about the guy fussin' over the g. beans but maybe like me, he's allergic to them also- and that part got edited out??? There are so many vegs that irritate my skin or rip my guts up anymore that I doubt I'll live too long if stuff like this becomes reality.

I came back to add/edit in that "Reno", the 28 yr old guy, wrote a column on the Colony facebook wall, of his memories and feelings about the taking the situation seriously and learning to live not just barely survive. Interesting that the comments by people below his column show that people are beginning to question the need for this kind of knowledge, and a few wondered if the Gov was showing this TV show to "warn us".... Interesting! It allowed me to post about a basic BOB to keep in their vehicles....passing along some knowledge. I said "Do you really want to have to wait on the Government to help you? Do google searches and read up on prepping, survival skills. now." Sooooo, if folks show up here YOU guys can answer all the noob questions LOL <wink>.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

secretcreek - maybe those folks making the comments, are gonna be waiting for FEMA helicopters to drop MRE's to them like 'manna from heaven'!

In the previews, it looks as if they will make machetes in the near future. 
I have seen a couple of sheathed belt knives amongst the Colony members. 

Those electric lights will be a beacon for quite a distance. 
Up here is it suprising to find places on the hillsides you can't see during the daytime, during the night just by their lights showing.

Yeah Elkhound - food is in front of them and they have no clue. A whole sporting goods store to scavange from and they grabbed just a couple of spinning reels and rods. Heck I'd have as many lines out as possible, and the netting that was hacked up in episode 1 would not be sitting around not being used. Now that they have electricity - I would net off the two ends of the canal and 'electroshock' the area, then scooping up the catch of the day. I did that a lot of that while doing fisheries biological studies out in the boonies. Then of course with my being the largest person on the crew (i.e. Pack Mule), I got to carry the backpack mounted electroshocker with the cathode and anode rods.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Bumped..

Plus to remind folks that episode 3 of season 2 of "The Colony", will be on in a couple of days... 

Lets see if they get their act togeather, and begin to function as a cohesive group with definate obtainable goals.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

that would be so freakin fun to play in the woods with you, radio!!!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

this is for radio and elkhound  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqCHqieOjEM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wyld thang said:


> this is for radio and elkhound
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqCHqieOjEM&feature=related


you just rock lady !!!!!!!!!!!!


the 3 of us ...radio,wyld and myself we would clean that dang canal out.....lol


radiofish....just think...shock the fish....then hook that thing up to defensive fencing....so you could flip it on when the intruders come back...sure it wont zap forever..but if it delays or knocks them back....welll...you got to love it...:goodjob:


----------



## gideonprime (Oct 17, 2007)

So far I'm loving it this season. The raiders certainly seem to be moer willing to spray and bash the "colonists".

No one from this board would ever be allowed on the show. . . we all know way too much and would think of little things like security and weapons first thing.

It seems to me that they have not checked out all the buildings around them either . . .the sporting goods store for instance . . . was there nothing useful there?

However, it does seem more violent than last season. As I said so far . . . I'm lovin' it.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well tonight is episode 3, and I will be watching.. 
Lets see how much we all yell at the TV and their actions.

wyld thang - I will have to wait until tomorrow when I am down the hill at my sweeties place, and then I will have access to high speed internet to watch that video..


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well it seems that the Colony members are dirty, hungry, and miss their old lives.... Plus after 11 days on their decreased rations - everyone experienced has weight loss from 2 to 22 pounds per person.

Why use a porto-john that was filled to the brim, instead of a slit trench or outhouse?? Is it because they want a warm dry place to deficate?

To me it appears that the woman teacher (whom had fought off the invaders going for their food in episode 1) is displaying even more leadership qualities..

It seems like sleepy nap time boy George the artist/ inventor, may have a project (the forge) to raise my opinion of his lazy carcass.

Oh, now they are 2 new people arriving... They get to join the original group after 12 hours of quarantine? Oh, according to some of the group - they are really friendly? Yeah right... They get to be their new neighbors in the house next door - what fools! They get vodka (liquid gold)?? Oh that is a potential major problem in the making!!!!! Booze and strangers - I bet there will be physical altercations between the two groups soon.

Now the 2 new comers are scavenging and breaking quarantine.. My gosh that new woman is gonna get herself in trouble with her mouthing off..


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

radiofish....why the heck have they not built a minnow trap? it works 24/7....soooo..they are missing out on free food from the canal


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

ohhhh....a boat coming up canal


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Pretty good episode.

George is proving his worth, which goes to prove that we can't judge too quickly based on personalities.

I still can't believe they haven't organized and demanded that everyone goes in pairs at least.

The weapons are looking nice. Unfortunately, in the real world... guns are still going to be there. They need to have at LEAST bows/arrows.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well I missed the last part of the show - I had a phone call asking me to appear in my Uniform, for the opening of the County Fair this Thursday..

Elkhound, those dang city folks don't know how to harvest the food on front of them. Instead they have grand ideas of hunting wild pigs, and smoking the meat. Didn't I see, where their hole in the ground ice chest 'root cellar' was raided? I was sort of watching at that time.

I will have to watch the 10 pm Pacific re-showing, to see the boat approaching - "Prepare To Repel Borders!!"


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Darn - I'm missing the TV right now. Got to get to watching via internet. But this connection is sometimes faster and some times slower. 
But, it's good for me to read your comments. and since I saw the fisrt show, it helps me picture them.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Darn - I'm missing the TV right now. Got to get to watching via internet. But this connection is sometimes faster and some times slower. 
But, it's good for me to read your comments. and since I saw the fisrt show, it helps me picture them.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

sorry..but i got to do it.....:shrug:

the canal is full of food....snare wire is your friend...nutria,muskrat and ***** i am sure they come out at night while they are sleeping.snares catch there food while they sleep.....its low energy for big rewards.


snare wire....big thiick wire can catch a hog.....then you :viking: over the head or poke it in the lungs.


where is the materials for said snares.......ahhhhh...atleast use the wireing harness out of the cars.triple braid one for a hog or deer.

if they find some real cable then they have a way of setting a big line with a hunk of bait for gator

sorry off my soap box now


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

seedspreader....i am with you on the lazy guy...seems he aint so lazy and has some skills


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

I hate ya'll, still 20 minutes before we even get to see this episode, all these dang spoilers ... New rule, ya'll gotta wait til the morning after to post thoughts/comments on the show, no longer the night of .... kapeesh?


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

i thiught the smoker drama was kinda funny--uh, yeah, if you have a small fire near wood, eventually the wood dries out and will VERY easily ignite/spontaneously combust, derrrrrrrr

the fish, i think they are better off just eating everything then taking a long nap so excess cals are stored as fat ha, humans evolved on a feast/famine cycle. there wasnt enough fish left over worth preserving for a few days later. dry the apples instead

anyways, just butterfly them on sticks and put them by the cooking fire, mmm fish jerky

then theres the trick of keeping the perpetual stewpot on the fire, just keep adding stuff, keep the lid on, bring it to a boil b4 eating


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

CrashTestRanch said:


> I hate ya'll, still 20 minutes before we even get to see this episode, all these dang spoilers ... New rule, ya'll gotta wait til the morning after to post thoughts/comments on the show, no longer the night of .... kapeesh?


but we have so much fun...from now on you dont read this thread till you have watched it...kapeesh...roflmao


right on wyld thang......there were only 6 fish....goodness me....and how many people....eat it....then worry later....fill the gut and get more.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

elkhound said:


> but we have so much fun...from now on you dont read this thread till you have watched it...kapeesh...roflmao


I know, just can't help myself, I'm a little :gaptooth:


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Elkhound, in a pinch for larger animal snares,there is all of that 12-3 romex AC wiring (3 seperate wires of solid 'stiff' 12 gauge copper wire), that I see in the buildings that have interior walls missing. Just strip the insulation and it's ready to go.

Those same salvaged wires could also be used to electroshock the canal using their new found power source tractor PTO and external chevy alternator (it has a built in voltage regulator). 

Almost time to watch it again, and catch the 2nd part that I missed due to a phone call.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I agree that the soup should have just been left near the fire to keep warm rather than try to keep it the way they did. I didn't think that woman was just pouring the soup into the cooler. I thought surely she had it in a container. Now, I wouldn't have expected it to preserve in a container either but just pouring it in the cooler was kind of a duh moment. They should be having a fire going at all times during the day anyway to keep a steady supply of clean water. With that many people, I would think they go through a lot of water.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

I've read about the cost-shift of goods post TEOTWAWKI but I was so surprised to see what little was traded for the generator and the welding tools. Med supplies, hazmart suit, a pound of sugar, & vodka for a generator filled with gas, welding tools, fish and fruit. I thought the traders didn't do so hot on that trade, although if the meds included 'flu remedy' I suppose it's value would be limitless. This episode made me realize I want to add more barter items to my preps.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

hillbillygal said:


> *I agree that the soup should have just been left near the fire to keep warm rather than try to keep it the way they did.* I didn't think that woman was just pouring the soup into the cooler. I thought surely she had it in a container. Now, I wouldn't have expected it to preserve in a container either but just pouring it in the cooler was kind of a duh moment. They should be having a fire going at all times during the day anyway to keep a steady supply of clean water. With that many people, I would think they go through a lot of water.



I agree.. they should have kept it on a low fire...They are in the south... it is hot and very buggy.. burying something the less than 2 feet she did was not gonna do anything to preserve it..and was an open invitation to all kids of bugs...to keep it cool the narrarator said it need to be be 5- 10 feet down...however, if she had dug much further she would have probably hit water..


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well the exchange rate used by "Trader Joe" on that boat, was set by the show's producers. I know that the generator/ welder would have went for a heck of a lot more, than what he got from them.

I thought that I saw during the trade, some netting being moved around near the bow of the trader's boat. Was that some of the "Colony's" netting? If so, there goes a very valueable commody, which they should have had in the water since day 1. 

Also, during one of the background shots, I saw a partial view of a boat. I wonder if it is floatable? I so - put that puppy in the water, and go fishing out away from the bank.

I also presumed that the 'buried in a root cellar' fish-head soup was placed in an another container. Putting it into the cooler and burying it a couple of feet in the ground, duh!! Hasn't that logger gal ever been in the woods? Insects are drawn to things like that loosely sealed container in an open hole just below the surface of the ground. I am waiting for food poisoning to hit this group! Or maybe dysentary, at the very least!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

radiofish - if you're right on the stomach stuff hitting - I wonder how much TB and anti nausa stuff is in the first aide kit.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> radiofish - if you're right on the stomach stuff hitting - I wonder how much TB and anti nausa stuff is in the first aide kit.


you mean the med kit they just traded away? :teehee:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

they traded the First Aide Kit? :shocked:


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

I thought I watched the old man load some stuff into a bag from the first aid kit and hand it off to the traders? Could've been seeing things, it was late and I didn't have my glasses on, but was sure that's what I saw. Also thought I HEARD the announcer discussing it? :shrug:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

they sure make a lot of noise when theyre looting...


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

wyld thang said:


> they sure make a lot of noise when theyre looting...


I know... when I go looting I... 


uh...


Never mind.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

seedspreader said:


> I know... when I go looting I...
> uh...
> Never mind.


ound: ...


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

OK.....I just watched episode 3 and still don't get it. Do these people know that this is just a reality show? It all seems kind of "out there". Is there a point?


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> they traded the First Aide Kit? :shocked:


Anie - yeah , I think that Trader Joe wanted all of their isolation suits, medical supplies, etc. for the trade. So they may not have any anti-biotics, immodium/ pepto-bismol, or any medical items to deal with a food borne illness. Let alone the every day cuts and scrapes they will encounter to keep them from becoming infected.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

radiofish said:


> Anie - yeah , I think that Trader Joe wanted all of their isolation suits, medical supplies, etc. for the trade. So they may not have any anti-biotics, immodium/ pepto-bismol, or any medical items to deal with a food borne illness. Let alone the every day cuts and scrapes they will encounter to keep them from becoming infected.


glad you saw that in the trade, thought I was seeing things for awhile there, thanks radiofish :cowboy:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

radiofish said:


> Anie - yeah , I think that Trader Joe wanted all of their isolation suits, medical supplies, etc. for the trade. So they may not have any anti-biotics, immodium/ pepto-bismol, or any medical items to deal with a food borne illness. Let alone the every day cuts and scrapes they will encounter to keep them from becoming infected.


I think they need a serious :bash: - doing away with the med stuff. Not smart.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well it's Tuesday and time for episode 4 tonight.. 

Apparently on tonight's show, the 'Colony' members may have additional visitors again.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

I can barely watch the show any more. It has become too silly for me.

I do wonder though, what the rules are. I would have a lethal ranged weapon within 48 hours in that kind of situation... 

But certainly threatening a lethal weapon, much less using one, maybe even building one would be verboten.

Not to mention their lack of anything approaching being able to get wild food, or if enough isn't available why they would stay where they are.

The only show remotely like that I liked to watch was survivorman.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

reminder, no talking about the show until tomorrow morning ...


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

CrashTestRanch said:


> reminder, no talking about the show until tomorrow morning ...


i was wondering how johnny on the spot youd be with that, why dont you just not open the thread? (just curious)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CrashTestRanch said:


> reminder, no talking about the show until tomorrow morning ...


I totally veto that - this thread is all about talking about what is going on during the show. It's what we've always done when watching these type of shows together. Makes the show more fun.

So, post away, 
and Crash Test - don't open until tomorrow.

Angie


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

CrashTestRanch said:


> reminder, no talking about the show until tomorrow morning ...


forget it...angie our queen has spoken :bow:...talk on yall.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> I totally veto that - this thread is all about talking about what is going on during the show. It's what we've always done when watching these type of shows together. Makes the show more fun.
> 
> So, post away,
> and Crash Test - don't open until tomorrow.
> ...



we love you angie......:bow::croc:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

ha go angie!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wyld thang said:


> ha go angie!


we love you too.......most of the time


----------



## jessepona (Sep 7, 2005)

Ugh, the people they got this season. I wonder if they got a lot of negative feedback from having a fair number of capable people on last season... It seems like a few "colonists" got lost on their way to tryouts for MTV's "The Real World." Especially the model.

And I love how the announcer says "having secured the basic necessities" at the beginning of episode two. Um, how did they _secure_ anything? They may have _acquired _ the basics, but they sure as heck didn't secure them. The show would be so much better if they had capable people like Radiofish and other people on this forum. Man, even I could help by knowing which wild plants are edible and how to prepare them. Maybe the colonists are all more handy than the show's producers would have us believe. I'd like to give them the benefit of the doubt. 

ETA: I've only watched episodes 1 and 2. Does it get better?

ETA2: What happened to the biohazard suits, were they stolen with the rest of the medical supplies? Because if they weren't, why wouldn't the colonists use them when getting the rotten pigs? Rotten meat is a biohazard! I'd be wearing as much clothes as possible and braid my hair up nice and tight, as was mentioned. If an open sore were splashed with that liquid... infection city. I also don't understand why they didn't just render the whole carcass or at least save some of the meat to chum the waters for fish. They could have made a really good turtle trap too. It could have been good catfish bait as well. These people, it just seems like an endless stream of waste :-/ Did they even eat the snake they killed on the first day? It doesn't seem like it from their reaction when eating the other snakes. What a waste!


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

wyld thang said:


> i was wondering how johnny on the spot youd be with that, why dont you just not open the thread? (just curious)





AngieM2 said:


> I totally veto that - this thread is all about talking about what is going on during the show. It's what we've always done when watching these type of shows together. Makes the show more fun.
> 
> So, post away,
> and Crash Test - don't open until tomorrow.
> ...





elkhound said:


> forget it...angie our queen has spoken :bow:...talk on yall.


ound: Ya'll are killin' me ... I know I will NOT be able to keep myself from reading the thread ....


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm limbering up my typing fingers, and getting ready to point out the glaring wrong moves that they make tonight.. One more hour till showtime!!

The 'Colony' had their Haz-Mat suits, until they bartered them off last week to the waterway trader. Yeah, I also wondered why they did not use them in the pig carcass fiasco.

Well I did apply for the cast of "The Colony" season 2, but I guess that the producers/ directors did not a Marine Corps Veteran with a high IQ to show the others how to do it correctly.

Oh Wyld Thang - I finally saw the Reinier Ale commerical you posted the link for on page 2. 
I wanna be the guy with the chainsaw, but I don't have a beard!!


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

4 hours until show time here ... ARRRRGGGGHHHHH :grumble: :flame:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CrashTEst - glad you decided to join in... it actually helps as right now I am not getting cable so this helps me out a lot, and I think next week I might have it back... so I'll know what's happening.

elkhound, and others - thanks for the Love and the Rank elevation.!

Angie


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

elkhound said:


> we love you too.......most of the time


skeered of my axe huh

well sittin here watching "ThE quiet man" waiting for the colony....


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

them guys with cattle shockers would for sure get a hit across arms to break them...i dont care what the rules are ....shock me and its on...:grumble:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

good grief...go out and stop him from taking stuff.....dont roll over...stand and be counted.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

if they got welding helmet....they got troubles in making things for sure

not sure...but i bet logger girl is stronger than she thinks she is...i could be wrong...most people who work in the wooods are mentally tough...time will tell


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

OK back on line with my blazing fast dial-up ISP..

At the beginning when kung fu Jim is fighting with the folks they stole from, he says "It couldn't have been worse?" Gosh they could have taken their boots to him leaving him on the ground or worse.

Then before the 2 new folks move in with the others, they had the discussion of who is gonna stay up to watch their stuff. Now with 9 folks there is no standing guard? Even us dumb Marines have what we call 'Fire Watch' all hours of the night. You give up 2 or so hours of rack time. But no, they are all gonna sleep all night long, and awake to the next house being a raging fire!!! What a bunch of yahoos...

Now they watch the one person that came back again running arond stealing items. Only Reno goes out by himself.. Did he even have a board in his hand? Plus with no support?? Plus they were all watching the house burn, and not observing in any of the other directions. 

Gosh, would I love to be a bad guy on this show!!!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

radiofish said:


> OK back on line with my blazing fast dial-up ISP..
> 
> At the beginning when kung fu Jim is fighting with the folks they stole from, he says "It couldn't have been worse?" Gosh they could have taken their boots to him leaving him on the ground or worse.
> 
> ...



i am with you fish....:goodjob::goodjob:


sorry did my boot heel hit your chin bad guy...roflmao


sometimes ya got to man up...or send wyld thang out with her axe


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

anybody else finding the post drama psycho analysis meetings unbearable???

haha, its rainingg, welcome to camping in oregon

there doesnt seem to be a strong leader like last time/season--with the fire they stand around discussing options, all that stuff should have been thought out beforehand. i would pick that micheal guy(?name. new guy with amber) as a good leader, he seems to have a cool, fair, decisive head.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i hear ya wyld....have theese people never took a bath in a lake,stream,ocean ? i guess PNW rain people are strange....i love the rain and stand it in it regular.


looks like logging camp to me....lol


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Are they afraid of some rain?? Here it rains for months at a time....

Now they are scavanging a plane motor, rudder, and gonna leave a trail of debris straight back to their camp..

Plus the comments about only getting one turtle for dinner..

But that is a neato home made welding goggle Reno cobbled up, after the other was stolen.

Oh, lookie - a lone gal goes for a walk and she is jumped by at least 3 bad guys with zip ties and a gag.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i do now that turtle they caught could be bad...they eat posiionous mushroms and it taints the meat per a reptile expert i know.

i am with you fish...helemt is nice

dang.....them boys got them a a slave now....i bet she about wet her pants for real....for me thats a bit much doing her like that...or to any woman for that matter...i am surprised discovery done that.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

LOrdy - if they are that spaced in the skull, I'm glad I'm only seeing your comments.

I would LOVE to see and HT S&EP version being the good guys.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> LOrdy - if they are that spaced in the skull, I'm glad I'm only seeing your comments.
> 
> I would LOVE to see and HT S&EP version being the good guys.


rules for show or not....them boys would have got to see my bad side....them or me would have taken some serious licks.....the bad in me would have surfaced for sure....:flame::flame:


----------



## FrontPorch (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh for crying out loud, WHEN are these people going to figure out they need to work on security? They act like they're walking around Disney World or something. And if they're that hungry and low on food why did they only send out three people? :bash:


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

A few observations...

I was pretty sure I had noticed sparkly eyeshadow on the model in either episode 1 or 2. Then I noticed a TON of mascara on her in the shower scene. I had that episode on DVR so I was able to take a better look and yes, she is wearing mascara. For the guys...mascara needs to be removed (usually with some type of oil base) every night or you end up looking like a raccoon in the morning. So, what? They are allowed luxury items? 

Also, did anyone notice the camera cuts away to the shipping containers quite a bit, especially when they are talking about how much water comes through the roof during the rain. I would be moving into the shipping container. One door, easy to secure, probably almost bullet proof. You could build an entry gate with the chain link fencing so that air comes in when needed and when under attack you lock yourself in. Fireproof too. It would be worth exploring because if they really did pick the building that is in the best shape they don't have much to work with. I guess the downside is that you don't have window to look out of so your view is limited. But I see a lot of advantages. And wouldn't the containers possible have goods in them?
Just some thoughts.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

im sure they told her she would be jumped, production wise--she probably volunteered. BUT yeah, stupid is as stupid does being lil red riding hood.

it will be interesting to see what they use for the windmill prop, i saw a busted prop in the airplane debri--i would think repairing that would work better than the (heavy, clunky)board prop they laid out. or how about a fan from a car? or how had is it to hook a bike up to a alt and have the um biggest person ride?

and yeah, rain is really cleansing, its soft water feels great. 

im really curious to hear from louisiana people what greens/food meat, etc would be growing around in april(is that when this was filmed?)


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

they need to read the book ..hatchet by paulsen and then think outside the box.

mind set..mind set...mind set

the guy that came with logger girl seems to be best thinker for sure


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

agreed, panning to shipping containers for several episodes now, so what's up with them, have they even checked those containers?

Why did they let the guy raid the camp while the house was burning?

Agree also with fire watch, had my fair share in Germany ....

They still haven't figured out the fishing thing, that is very irritating ...

the whole wind generator with wood PLANKS is sketchy at best ...

what's up with throwing out all the rain water? seriously?

apparently they didn't give up ALL their med supplies as was implied last episode ???

and why aren't they running around 2 by 2, security/safety at this point should have already been drilled in their tiny little heads. Plus 2x2 get's more work done, 2 pair of eyes for hunting/gathering, etc....--- is wrong with these tards?


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

I would hope one of the containers was a shipping container for the hunting and fishing store or for a Tractor Supply store or even grocery store. Wandering alone is the most stupid thing. They should break down their group in pair/teams every morning based on the work to be done (hunting/fishing party, technical party) and make sure that there is a strong person in each team.

I also noticed that someone has a solar panel on their backpack.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Here is my thought for the day. Since the forge has been fired up several times, the Colony foundry has only made one machete/ edged weapon. I saw the hammered rebar made into spikes for 'hunting wild animals', but I would make every person their own indivual iron/ steel based sharp pointy or even heavy/ blunt force weapon. They would have to carry it at all times, and never in less than groups of two. Anyone else notice the steel scrap pieces placed all over the different areas? I bet that I could make several weapons, from just the metal in that meat packing truck full of those rotten pigs. Let alone the abundance of abandoned cars on the deserted streets.

Even in season one when they left the 'doctor' alone in the hospital and he came up missing, some folks think that they can just wander off all by themselves. 
Then "where did 'they' go?" is the next thing heard from the rest of the group! 
Resources are expended looking/ trading for the dipstick, that felt they really needed some 'alone' time.

I also wonder how they will put the correct pitch/ angle on the central hub of the windmill, for attachment of their 'artistic wooden' windmill blades?

I never noticed the woman wearing mascara on the show. See ladies, some of us guys are oblivious to that kind of stuff. But I am laughing at the thought of 'raccoon' eyes... I guess that they get to wear their 'war paint'..


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

elkhound said:


> they need to read the book ..hatchet by paulsen and then think outside the box.
> 
> mind set..mind set...mind set
> 
> the guy that came with logger girl seems to be best thinker for sure


I agree the new longhaired guy seems to be the only one willing to think in survival mode,the rest want the old world back,not living in the now.


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

Back after a rather long absence and just knew you all would have a Colony discussion going on  

All in all, the characters are more likable than those from season 1 and I'm really surprised by the model as I figured she would just stand around and try to look good. George seems to be pulling his weight now too. 

Once again, there is not enough emphasis on the three survival basics: shelter, water and food. So, the first two were taken care of in episode one, but finding food should be a priority over building a shower. 

And now that one of their own has disappeared, I hope security will be a major factor in the next episode.

Maggie


----------



## jessepona (Sep 7, 2005)

Is wood really the best thing to make the windmill blades out of? It seems something lighter would be better. I'm a bit skeptical of their set-up, though I am glad they are angling the blades. The little model the 'inventor' made had the blades flat! I wonder if they're planning on using the nose from the plane at all. It seems like it would be really good as it is likely designed to minimize friction. Also I am not sure the blades will be high enough to catch the really good wind. Why not put it on top of a building? 

Oh and I about died when I saw the smoker! There are apparently bricks around since they were used for the forge, why not make the fire box out of brick three or four feet away from the smoker chamber and then pipe the smoke in through PVC? Then it would be cooler and not so likely to cook the food rather than smoking it. Maybe they didn't have any PVC. 

The "Root Cellar" was absolutely laughable. Seriously, you dig two feet into the ground, plop in a nasty old cooler and cover it with aluminum siding and the highly perishable food contained therein will stay good for days! Wow, isn't technology wonderful? Are these people for real? Don't they have any common sense at all? 

And how could they all stand there why one guy ran around and stole their stuff? Why wasn't it all secured/hidden in the first place? You'd think after watching for several hours, they'd have made up some kind of plan and actually DONE something. Come to think of it, you'd think after being so badly beaten the first time, they would have started to take security seriously. 

I agree with Radiofish, why doesn't each of the colonists have a machete by now? 

And I love how all of their plans regarding food, deal with what to do WHEN they get food (smoker etc..). If I were there, I would have 2-3 people outside hunting/fishing/gathering every single day. Do they really expect to find something every time they go out? I guess in a world where a two foot dug hole is cold enough to preserve food, fish always bite, regardless of bait or weather and Bambi runs toward noisy people and altruistically strangles himself at their feet.

I just really wonder what these people are doing all day. It doesn't seem that they've gotten much done for having been there so long.


----------



## Spatula (Feb 10, 2010)

digressing a bit, (since the 4th episode isn't up online yet for me to watch) but can anyone point me to a good, safe, fast, free website to stream the first season? Hoping to avoid tracking down the dvds which seem to be expensive and/or hard to find to rent (I don't need to watch them again and again) 
I've been watching this season on hulu, which seems to take a few days to get the new episodes up, and has none of the first season entire episodes.
Thanks,


----------



## jessepona (Sep 7, 2005)

Spatula said:


> digressing a bit, (since the 4th episode isn't up online yet for me to watch) but can anyone point me to a good, safe, fast, free website to stream the first season? Hoping to avoid tracking down the dvds which seem to be expensive and/or hard to find to rent (I don't need to watch them again and again)
> I've been watching this season on hulu, which seems to take a few days to get the new episodes up, and has none of the first season entire episodes.
> Thanks,


You can download both season 1 on Itunes for 15.99 or 1.99 an episode. I'd worry about non-authorized sources because of the possibility for virus, key stroke recorders etc...

If you don't want to get them from Itunes, is there anyway you could get them through an inter-library loan if your local public library doesn't have them in stock?


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

I just did a search on youtube.com and it looks like a lot of season 1 is there. 

I searched "the colony season 1", the first results are for season 2 but if you go down the list you will find season 1. The episodes are broken down into part but with a little searching you should find pretty much everything there. As you watch one part look at the suggested results on the right and you will see a lot of what you want to look at.

Hope this helps.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Just to let folks know - I looked early yhis morning and saw the the 'The Colony season 2' - episodes 1, 2, 3, and 4 will be showing on the Discovery Channel one after another. This is on Saturday 8-21-2010 from 8 am till noon (Pacific Time).

I wound up getting up before daylight and searching my Dish Network listings, and I saw that this showing of the first four episodes in a row.. So if you have missed any of the episodes, now is your time to catch them again.


----------



## Spatula (Feb 10, 2010)

Sweetsurrender said:


> I just did a search on youtube.com and it looks like a lot of season 1 is there.
> .


Ah, never thought to check Youtube - will check it out tonight. Also will check and see if the library has, or can get it. 
Thanks!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh goodie, almost a half an hour till it starts... 

Episode 5 and the hostage swap...

But at that time I will be up at the neighbors for free food at a BBQ, and no snake will be served either. There is Buffalo on the BBQ - I bet that I will eat better than the 'Colony' will tonight..

I'll have to catch the 10 pm Pacific time show tonight (2nd time on the air)..

Now it's time to go and get some communial grub, hilltop style. 
I am bringing the tater salad, and nobody minds that it contains fully cooked farm fresh (from my friend's coop) eggs in it..


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

No chatting until after I get to watch it ... no SPOILERS :drillsgt:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Crashy Test you KNOW that didn't work last week! 
Don't think it's going to work this week, either.
You'll just have to control your curiousity

Angie


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

that girl sure has big feet!


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

me and my brother where disscusing how this show could be better, instead of these half hearted play fights and encounters anything that is hazardous be entered in to a simulator like the Deadliest Warrior show then have computer animation show the results and how ever it comes out thats what it is. 

and instead of the staged groups the main cast is comeing across have groups just like them, cause the other guys are not dealing with the same conditions the group is.

think that would make it more realistic as it is now except for the normal day to day stuff its kinda hokey.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

i saw a portapotty


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

too much focus on DRAMA, and not enough on the long term survival end


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

at least they figured out the angles for the windmill blades, just hope they hold with the wire


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

a big ole dog would have helped to warn that someone was close by.....when that guy rolled out from around the corner...well my elkhounds would have been filling him full of holes or being hurt themselves.they would help me to fight off the attack.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

just a super cool windmill....i could use that thing right now making some "free" power for my homestead.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

heres a windmill in africa built by a kid......

http://www.good.is/post/african-dynamo/?GT1=48001


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

OK I finished watching this episode and have stopped my ranting at the TV now..

What a bunch of unorganized folks.. The 'racoon eyes' make up wearing model gets held hostage by the bad guys, and she is scared. 

How about when military POW's are captured and then are beaten, abused, and tortured while in capativity. She snivels about her time all by herself in a cage, without any unwanted friends to visit her!!

Anybody see a 'jig' for bending the copper pipe? I use copper water pipe for my antennas, so I saw no couplers or soldering to connect them for the circular support. Welding copper can be done, in an emergency, but that makes for a very poor (physical and electrical) joint. I was sitting here with a piece of paper and trying to sketch the windmill and trying to do the math to figure the angle/ pitch and if 1,000 rpms are needed for the alternator, are they gonna keep changing gears on the sprocket, when the wind speed changes to a full blown storm? I would have used a larger rudder on the 'leeward' side of those blades. On the windward side (upwind) I am curious as to what technical assistance they got for the angle for the placement of the blades and holes for the circular copper internal braces.. 

Wyld Thang - didn't you see in a previous episode (#2 I think), where Jim cut the side out of the porta-potty and dumped (emptied) it into a hole in the ground?

They complain about letting their guard down.. Don't any of them have the gumption to make a roster, and have at least 1 person standing overwatch at all times? Plus when the person was observing from the 2nd floor window, why be right in the frame fully visible looking out. You need to be sneaky, and observe from a concealed position that allows the best view of the most terrain with the fewest blind points. That is what the bad guys are doing to the Colony, knowing when to attack and what supplies they have..

I would have maybe set up some nails in boards or a similar device, for when the truck comes back again -and it will!!!! They can deflate the tires and try to even the playing field of mobility. Maybe a quart of two of gas for some improvised molotov cocktails for a parting gift. Which reminds me, I would have watered down that gas, they traded for the release of the wandering clueless kidnapped member. 

Figure out the most likely points of egress, and set up an ambush for them. Or at least a suprise or two to make them think twice. Heavy objects dropped from rooftops - or on a pendulium type swinging rope/ wire, can ruin a bad guys day! Or at least their windshield... Or a cranium, if they are within distance.

I sure hope that next week's episode is going to be better, than this one!


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

I was thinking the exact same thing about the gasoline Radiofish. They could have cut it down at least half/half. Gas has a strong smell.

I don't understand why they aren't more concerned about food. The windmill is nice and all but you could live without power. You can't live without food for long.

Also, I wish Reno would have been more direct about the hostage exchange. I wish he would have come out giving directions. I will put the stuff out in the open, you send the girl out, only when she is close to us can you pick up the supplies. They could have easily taken the gas, the medical supplies and the food and driven off with the girl. "You get the girl when the food is in the truck" That was stupid. You have to take charge of a conversation. It's all mind games.

They are at a disadvantage in the sense that the invaders/thugs have direction from the production team/camera men. 

It's gonna be interesting next week to see when their house gets invaded. I've been expecting a night time invasion because they keep showing someone look at the grounds through night vision goggles.

I am enjoying it more than last year because last year's group was too technical in the sense that they had way too many skills to make it as if they were a random group of survivors. But I must be a really organized person the lack of organization is what bugs me more.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Did anyone notice that the girl's "handcuffs" just magically dropped off once she was out of the truck?

Nineteen days in and they still haven't figured out how to catch a fish!!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

in a real life situation the emotional Reno would never be the negotiator, or the spokesman, or decision maker. Mike as leader(?young guy with long brown hair) backed up by Amber(she gets emotional too, but she is way more practical driven) with the grandpa ex Marine to order the rest of them around behind the lines. And Mike is a physically bigger guy to boot, Reno is skinny and slouches around--not a top dog kind of presence.

water in the gas is great! no i didnt see the potty tipping 

i like radio's booby traps


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I just now finished watching the past two episodes. I am impressed by the windmill but agree that it will be a huge beacon for people looking for supplies or shelter. That whole hostage situation rubbed me the wrong way. I agree with all that's been said about it before. They have been very careless with their resources and supplies. When the guy was running around scavenging things they left laying out I was really irritated that they hadn't secured their belongings. Maybe now that they've fixed their energy obsession, they can focus on feeding themselves. I would have thought they would have put more toward that sooner.


----------



## KOHL HAWKE (May 8, 2010)

Just started watching the last four episodes. I like the windmill. I dont like the fact that they cant get it together and focus on the food. With that many people you would think a look out would be posted. Or that items would be more secure. Im supprised that a cat fight hasnt broken out yet! lol


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I watched the first 3 episodes and couldn't take it anymore, they would have all been dead at least twice by now were they in a real life situation.
If I would have found myself with them I would have taken all the food and headed out on my own no later than day 2.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I gave up after 2 episodes...it was just driving me totally nuts to watch them. :stars:


----------



## Rose_Thorn (Mar 29, 2008)

i cant for the life of me figure out why they gave those guys their supplies in exchange for the wandering idiot?! i would have looked at it like this. one less mouth to feed. and one of the weak links is gone making the group as a whole all the more stronger. but thats just me


----------



## jessepona (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't understand why, after all that has happened, they STILL are not taking security seriously! And the wind-turbine is great, but they need food. I really hope they have at least two people fishing/hunting/gathering during all daylight hours, but it doesn't seem like it.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

bump!

(lying in wait, for Crash Test Ranch to whine at us to not spoil it for him...:lookout::lookout::lookout

maybe someone will die tonite?:icecream:


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

wyld thang said:


> bump!
> 
> (lying in wait, for Crash Test Ranch to whine at us to not spoil it for him...:lookout::lookout::lookout
> 
> maybe someone will die tonite?:icecream:


Hitting the sack early, road-trip tomorrow ...


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

***WARNING MENTION OF PROMO THAT SOME MIGHT CONSIDER A SPOILER***

















If I remember the promo they get invaded in the night and the fish die in the creek/canal. Dead fish means bad water. No food, no water, no security...no problem!

I'll be watching and screaming at the tv to "Go look at the shipping containers.!!!"


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

CrashTestRanch said:


> Hitting the sack early, road-trip tomorrow ...


happy trails!!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

security.....2 people....each a 4 hour shift will solve the problem..or help it...then next night 2 others do it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Where's the discussion on what's been happening tonight? I'm still not getting it right now.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Uh... really? These folks are oblivious. 

next week the "warlord" enters huh? Guess the answer to the shipping containers comes about.


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

They showed a set table inside a shipping container! Someone been living in there all along watching them? The guy had gray hair and it made me think of the actor/inventor from last season, or I could be totally off. Now I'm curious to see next week's episode.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

tell me Sian did NOT say "the way to decide on a leader is to vote for the person who will screw up the least", please, please

that alligator sure looked tasty


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oh my.... This group seems seriously intellectually challenged. 

can you even imagine what would have happened if radiofish was in with those twits?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Oh my.... This group seems seriously intellectually challenged.
> 
> can you even imagine what would have happened if radiofish was in with those twits?


he would have beat them daily....:teehee:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

looks like a military type reconing them


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well if they didn't invite me in, I would be in the brush figuring out how to hurt them... More than once, they have a huge target painted on them right now.

I had to catch the 10 pm PDT showing...
I almost threw my slippers at the TV tonight!!

Head Of Security?? 
That yahoo couldn't guard a tree from squirrels!!! 
Oh it's 4 am and I am tired. I'll just lay down - why I would be verbally ripping that guy a new oriface or three for sleeping on guard duty!!!! Never would have to lay a hand on him, just watching him cringe from the verbal abuse, with no profanity uttered at any time!

Then they have a "coup", with no real leadership to overthrow? 
What is all of this paper and voting junk? 
Energy is expended on stupid ideas, while they stand around oblivious as to their dire situtation of little water or food at day 33 (I think).

Wyld Thang, I will not lie to you, about the stupid comment that 'she' said.......

Did George (nap time boy) or Jim (the hot head) even get a single vote? Didn't think so..

Plus they admitted that the wandering model is wearing make-up, on the show!!!!!

This show should be called, "How Not To Survive A Pandemic"....

---------------------- Rant Over/ End Of Message -----------------------------


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

Just wanted to bump this to remind everyone that it is on tonight 10pm e/p.

We find out what the Warlord in the shipping container is all about tonight.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And I've got cable back, so I'll get to see it tonight. 

Yea! (at least until I want to throw a shoe at the tv)


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

Throw a rubber flip flop it won't hurt your tv!


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

I love learning stealth from all your replies. I drive my family nuts when I yell at the colony crew for the things i think are mistakes...but then my family is now watching the show and "thinking"....so YAY. 

I too thought the windmill was a huge "hello, we are here!" Cool thiing, but a lighthouse beacon to draw danger. The motorcycle transportation trailer is loud and would alert others also. Plus they left it alone when they went inside the restruant to scavenge. 

Big Mike crawling in bed during his watch seemed phoney- but I told my 20 r old son that in some scenarios He'd have been hung or shot for forsaking his watch, it's that important!!!!! OT: Anyone notice how much weight Mike has lost...wow. 

(sarcasm ahead!) How can you write off the model? She does after all gather berries and provide eye candy... Bwhahahahaha...iey yiy iey. I must say I liked that she is now unwaveringly willing to eat 'gator and cockroaches. 

Yesterday I walked over to our relative's place across the road, on the other side of or woods. He told me that two men walked out of our family property with a machete and a hoe. The hoe tells me it's ginseng not pot harvesters wildcrafting on private property, so my mind is on "Alert" status watching for odd vehicles and strange people on our rural roads. It's squirrel, pot, and ginseng season here... and our location is gold for all three. This thread helps me think thru rather than just knee jerk respond in emotion.

-scrt crk


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

about an hour before we get to throw flip-flops or maybe marshmallows...


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well folks it is less than one hour for the viewing of "Disfunction Junction", or 'The Colony' to come on....

I have a soft throwable item to toss at the TV, and will be yelling at their every mistake..

Yes, in the Marine Corps one would be drawn, quartered, and keelhauled for falling asleep while on guard duty!!!! Then the really unplesant things would begin to happen, from the Sergeant of the Guard, Officer of the Day, and the Commanding Officer, even possibly the Base Commander. It all depends how bad you screwed up, and how much damage occured on your watch!

After his hokey speech on being responsable for 'homeland security' before he fell asleep on post - he sure is a slacker. Anyone else notice that he did not get reamed for his deriliction of duty by the other members?

Bring on the group at day 35 or so, and they are still as unorganized as a group of grade school kids lost in the woods..

secretcreek - ah you have that problem also, eh?? 
Be sure to carry an equalizer with you, if you do go for a walk in the woods this time of the year. Get any strange vehicle license plate numbers if possible, and carry a cell phone with your family and neighbor's numbers on speed dial.

Plus it really helps, if the local law enforcement that would respond to your location knows that you are one of the 'good guys'!!


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

the foam bad call bricks work wonders for venting


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

i've got some chocolate pumpkin bread in the oven(its an experiment)


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

[QUOTE secretcreek - ah you have that problem also, eh?? 
Be sure to carry an equalizer with you, if you do go for a walk in the woods this time of the year. Get any strange vehicle license plate numbers if possible, and carry a cell phone with your family and neighbor's numbers on speed dial.

Plus it really helps, if the local law enforcement that would respond to your location knows that you are one of the 'good guys'!![/QUOTE]

We can't count of local help to arrive for almost an hour most times. We just bought another Remington 870 pump today...got a good deal on a "scratch and dent" model. 

I try to keep in mind that the show is edited, and a lot of consecutive discussion/action after an event must be taken out.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Everybody ready? IT's starting.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

good grief they about kilt their crew tugging on the stairs.they were very lucky noone was hurt.


now a pregnant woman shows up .......goodness


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Good Grief - fussing about the name of the boat.

This group certainly has not jelled very well.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

the leader needs ot say to jim ...STFU


that boat name discussion was jsut crazy as heck...who cares,...she is a lawg dawg...its who she is..so what get over it jim and the school teacher lady,

if i was in this group i would ask...sally,logger gal and michael to walk off and forum a seperate group.the 4 of us would just start over.

i couldnt deal with some of that crazy stuff.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It does appear that splitting into two groups might have worked better.

I wonder how they found such uncompatible peopel


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Is that person that is walking in one of them, ----
guess not, they sure are not observant


----------



## FrontPorch (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow. I'm not sure I can keep watching after that.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

angie....i think that little speech form jim to logger gal was totally out of line.especially when he had just talked with artist guy about not eating berries if he doesnt help pick them.if thats the case then he should have no problems with george eating berries since he is part of the group.jim is a nut job and wants it both ways..his food if he works for it ..but wants to say we are a group........cant stand that crap from people.


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

Feast? what kind of cheese is in this trap?


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

Is this a new episode? I've still got 2 hours before it's on here ...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I like the hanging jar lights.
And I do wonder what the "gotch'a " is going to be.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

look what a trained loner has done!!hes been making it real nice while they was wasteing time..been there 36 days...and they never knew it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That is really neat on that 'new' guy.
If they listen to him, and if it's not a big "gotch'a" it could benefit them all.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

good move on sallys part to try and recrute "tick" into their group


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

i really like this new twist, pretty funny

old grandpa has a cool hat

ok, you guys just learned a big lesson there on the value of chocolate--women will throw themselves at you!

ahem, uh my chocolate pumpkin bread came out great


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

wyld thang said:


> ahem, uh my chocolate pumpkin bread came out great


Does this mean the guys here are going to throw themselves at you?


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Elkhound - well he claims to be a "Marine".... 
So see folks, what us Leathernecks can be capable of. 
Like when he was scoping them out, and he knew all of their names... 

Swift, Silent, and Deadly.

But would I want that bunch of deadbeats hanging on to me.. 
I don't think so!!

It looks like Tick is gonna become their defacto leader it seems, by bribery of food items.

At the beginning of the show - that rant of the boat being their ticket to.... 
All of those grandoise ideas.

Made it sound like a Disneyland Jungle Safari Boat ride.

Now they are hearing a phone ringing??

I ran out of wadded up socks to throw at the TV tonight!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

ok, on to Magnum Force


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Does this mean the guys here are going to throw themselves at you?


we might kidnap her and make her our cook ...:clap::smiley-laughing013:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> Does this mean the guys here are going to throw themselves at you?


haha, i was going to say does that mean i throw myself at myself

guys like pie:clap:

anybody know if there is a list of their supplies? one episode they were talking about how much sugar from the sugar bag they were eating...how? were they cooking with it? 

i think thats funny Tick was watching them from the start


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

elkhound said:


> we might kidnap her and make her our cook ...:clap::smiley-laughing013:


heh heh, i know what side my bread is buttered on:happy:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And "Tick" sure seems to have food.


----------



## Gottabenutz (May 11, 2010)

Semper fi; Tic! If I were him; and having watched them for the whole time...I'd run away as fast as I could....they're dead weight. What happened to the look out they built on top of the roof? No one on watch...


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Ok, let's bring this around to me and you.

Major lessons learned (by me, not them... obviously) are:
1) When you are hungry, you become irrational.
2) When you are hard-scrabbling for survival it's easy to get absorbed and distracted by the work of surviving.
3) One person on lookout every day, would have saved them in gas and supplies, vs. what that person added to their "colony"
4) Start hard and fast, because THAT'S when you have the energy. If you want to keep ahead of the hunger... start early. Yeah, you've got a cabinet filled with food. Better to act like you don't.

You add yours:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Don't be complacent, always look over your shoulder.
Even if full, look for food.
Learn how much trust you can really put in others in a group. 

And it seems that a single smart person, can live much better than several ignorant persons


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Wyld Thang - I went to watching "Ruthless People" after 'The Colony'...

What I would do:

I would have let the kidnappers keep the model. They would wind up regretting having her in their care! "What no mascara??" Whine, snivel, cry, and temper tantrums... She should have to experience what the Military POW's go through!

If you are dumb enough to wander off all alone like has happened in both seasons, don't expect me to expend energy or resources to save your behind!!!

Keep your eyes open at all times, and be as sneaky as possible. 

Angie, I taught my front neighbor who does the other absentee neighbor's property patrol with me - to turn around every few steps and watch the rear. Or to look up in the trees, look over your shoulder, etc. Never be complacient with your surroundings!

Look at how easily I caught the tresspassers up here, with no physical force used. I did not drag them off screaming while confined in zipties! A butt-stroke to the mid-section or head would subdue someone. Plus zipties can't be recycled, like a pair of handcuffs can.

Keep a low profile, such as the container king has done.. Watch the others from hidden positions..

Make as many improvised edged weapons as possible. They made what - 1 machete so far?

Start out on full bore survival mode from moment one. 
No persons lying around in the rack, being a sleepy-time boy. 
Day sleeping for the night owl watch crew would be OK.. But being plain lazy, ain't gonna cut it in a survival situtation!
Dead weight gets dropped like a bad habit. No workee, no eatee!!

Send out recon teams to make sure of the area, and see possible avenues of egress or escape. Set some 'traps' accordingly, or even barriers to disrupt the flow of persons.

Always have an alternate idea/ plan 'B', plan 'C', etc.. Just in case your 1st effort bombs out, and you aren't left hanging in the breeze!

Never pick a leader on the assumption, "that they are the person to least likely screw things up"!!!


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

Rules of survival:

1. SHELTER 
2. WATER
3. FOOD

These are NOT debatable.

they still haven't figured this out, working on stupid projects that do not improve these.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

anyone notice what kind of blade that was used to stick the note to the board?


----------



## Gottabenutz (May 11, 2010)

This is my first season watching the show. Is their goal to just survive for the length of the show? Or is there something else? This show has got part of my family on board with the prepping; so that's a good thing. My teen thinks the water "traded" for the net will be good if they use the net to catch food.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

CrashTestRanch - To me it looked like a fixed straight blade knife with about a 6 to 8 inch blade/ no serrations. It had a composite grip with a leather laynard in the hole at the end of the grip. It that a close enough observation?

What had me laughing is that the newcomer/ King of the Cargo Containers Tick just strolled into the area right out in the open, and nobody saw him until he almost hit the brush on his way out.

Yet, Tick's claim to me of his being a Marine Sniper and having been in Marine Recon, has a bit of a funny smell to it.. Or is Tick just reading from a script? I wish I was there to ask him a question or three, to find out if he really is what he claims to be! I can spot a 'phony Marine' most of the time. You would be suprised on how many times I have discovered an imposter, over the years... 

Maybe that is why the producers did not want to have a real 'Marine' on the show, when I had applied during their casting call?

Gottabenutz - the show's premise is supposed to be rebuilding civilization after a disaster/ pandemic. That net (plus the netting that the members had already found, hasn't caught a single item of food so far - at day 43 or so...


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

radiofish said:


> CrashTestRanch - To me it looked like a fixed straight blade knife with about a 6 to 8 inch blade/ no serrations. It had a composite grip with a leather laynard in the hole at the end of the grip. It that a close enough observation?


It looked like a KaBar D2 Combat Knife ... Just didn't get a good enough look, thought some one else may know ...


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

No - I think it is one of them - late night knife TV show with the buy 40 knives for $49.99 & shipping knock off 'survival knives'. 
I bought one of them sets of multiple knives - once.. Most of them have wound up in the barter pile, for use further down the road.

Didn't look like no KA-BAR to me...

I betcha it has 'CHINA', stamped somewhere on the blade!!

In both seasons of 'The Colony' they gave 'em Harbor Freight tools to use. 
So are they gonna spend lots of money on a 'prop' knife?

But back to the episode...

Is someone on the show gonna get liquored up, on the alcohol that is being distilled? 
It will probally at least 170 proof or higher - 85% alcohol.. It could be used an anti-septic, disinfectant, bug repellant, let alone as a fuel for a high octane airplane engine.


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

For radiofish,

I was poking on the Colony message board and found this post:

"So I am watching tonight and there is something awfully familiar about Tick's voice. Once I saw his face, I realized who he was. I served in Hawaii with him in 1996. Kaneohe Bay, MCBH.We always played ball. Great to see a Basketball friend did what he said he was going to do. He told me back then I am going to become a Marine Sniper! Right on Brother. Thill"

For what it's worth... I found on another thread that his name is Adam Ticknor

And now I found his bio:

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/colony/bios/season-two/adam-ticknor.html

:grin: Enjoy!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

wow, that guy is only 33--he's been ridden hard and put up wet(which i say in a not snarky sort of way, hope that makes sense--just, a lot of life on that face)

that reading body language thng is interesting


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

So a 'body language instructor" I've never heard of one, but I can see uses for it.
he does seem to have a very good resume.

And now, to see how he uses that "body language reading". I wonder what he's really thinking about that crew...


and radiofish - looks like he got out of a bad situation similar to you leaving Detroit.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Sweetsurrender - Thanks.... 
When I hear of someone claiming to have been a Marine Recon and a Marine Scout Sniper, it sounds as if they are one of those armchair warriors. Not many Marines can cut the mustard, for either one of those demanding USMC elite programs. Heck the Marine Corps Infantry (Grunts) is tough enough to do - when one is young, strong, and foolish.

Wyld Thang, that may be why he has that look of having been rode hard and put away wet... Those guys are very Gung-Ho/ hardcore/ push it to the edge, and then some types.

His occupation is a body language instructor?

OK, but he can make a living at that?


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

You are welcomed Radiofish. Your questions piqued my curiosity. As far as body language, I used to work in public relations and when you do media training with someone you teach them about what not to do body language wise and manurism wise. Certain stances and tricks of the trade make you come across as more "honest and sincere". Politicians do it, CEO, actors and all kinds of public figures. I'm not proud of my public relations background. It's all smoke and mirrors and made a cynic.

You can use a body language specialist in police work to help interrogators tell if a suspect is hiding the truth or being frank. I remember seeing a body language specialist on CNN during the political campaign and they were going over tapes with Larry King pointing out some things about candidates. It is an interesting field.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> So a 'body language instructor" I've never heard of one, but I can see uses for it.
> he does seem to have a very good resume.


Angie, I just watched another short documentary on the psychology behind body language and power. Pretty interesting. It discussed how people react to "leaders" and their speech/body language. I believe there are also scanners in place now that can read these queues for possible threats.

I think a lot of "Ticks" training is for situational awareness (i.e. threat assessment).


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

This is very long, but I thought you might find it interesting. It was on The Colony Facebook Wall. Seems Michel found out he likes to really live life honestly.

BTW, I find Body Language observation very very interesting. O'Reilly often has a young woman BL Instructor on his show. It's the little nuance's: pauses before replying, looking in certain directions, mouth smirks, fake smiles, short laughs, lip twitches, rubbing noses stuff that gives a fake, or angry person away.
-scrt crk
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~:
MICHEL'S DAY AFTER DIARY-
The breakdown in communication and the infighting increased as hunger and fatigue set in. We as Colonists found our little community threatened by internal strife. When Amber and I joined The Colony, we came into a group that had just solidified itself against outside threats; when Tick joined, he entered a group that was starting to unravel. 

It is easy to judge a situation from outside, every moral dilemma is clear cut sitting over coffee playing "what if" with your friends... In reality, each challenge presents itself differently. It is difficult to set an absolute answer in advance due to the plethora of variations and circumstances. In the case of the pregnant woman, I found it hard not to feel compassion for her plight. I have two beautiful children of my own, and now another on the way. How can as I as 33 year old grown man deny the necessities of living to someone who is not as capable due to circumstance? It is not the purest of survival instincts, but I feel like I would always give a child the last of my food. I think I bear a far better statistical chance of being able to come up with more than the child would. It is upon these very feelings that the outsiders played. It is confusing to trust your better nature only to have it taken advantage of. I can't say that I would change how my conscience dictates my actions even now.

As a society, we have become very removed from the direct results of our actions. Most of us work in fields where we process something that isn't really tangible. Our interactions and community are increasingly becoming digital. We find ourselves removed from our family and friends by daily schedules so we try to cram as much social interaction in the little modicum of time that we have left in our week. Then we wonder why we feel so dissatisfied with our lives and what is missing. We lack the capacity and experience to truly build upon a civil community. The illusion of civility nowadays is little more then a common agreement to obey laws and not try to directly harm the strangers who surround us daily. A hundred years ago laws and societal taboos were a direct result of daily interaction. Back then, we needed to agree on a common decorum as we saw, knew, and dealt with the same people on a daily basis. You would know the name of your neighbors and would feel united by any external threat. You knew the name of the man selling you your bread and something about his family... I find it a shame that true community and familiarity are degrading away. It is little wonder to me that more and more people are being drawn into groups dictated by extreme religious and political agendas. They are searching for the very thing that has slowly disappeared in our society. They are compelled to find a purpose, a meaning to fill the hole in their life. They want a reason to feel passionate, connected, and alive.</span> <span> In The Colony, we dealt directly with our cause and effect. If we didn't catch or harvest that day, we were not eating that night. If we rubbed someone the wrong way, we would hear about it before the end of the day. We regressed back a century or two, where our social interactions were face to face, where there was no video game or Internet to find an escape in. It was a more honest existence in many ways. We saw the fruit of our labors immediately, even the projects that were in progress showed improvement daily. We had to deal with the gifts and frailties of humanity every day in present time and space. When someone screwed up, they had to deal with it and with their peers directly. We had to find a way to make amends and show our value to the group. We had to apologize to the people that we had let down. There was no blog in which to pass the blame, no phone call to a friend to convince us why we were right and why it was someone else's fault. On TV, these interactions play out so quickly it may be hard to imagine the week of effort an amend might take.

Finally, I would like to talk a little about the dinner with Tick. After struggling for weeks, the dinner that Tick laid out for us was surreal. Hunger and want urged us to let down our guard and just accept what was before us. I remember a distinct internal struggle of wanting to trust and enjoy the moment versus the skepticism of how this was a trap. Tick had a very real and profound presence. Sitting at that table with him it was hard not to be drawn into his open charm and conversation. The dinner itself was delicious, but I remember being overwhelmed with possibilities as I ate. Tick's conversation felt honest and genuine, his critique of our situation was blunt without personal attack. He was truly genuine, and I think we as Colonists felt his sincerity in both the moment and in his advice for us. Not all voices were heard on the subject of inviting him to join the group, but the next day while waiting for his reply no one really spoke out against the idea. I am a firm believer in reaping the rewards of ones actions, both for the positive and the negative. 

I am happy and relieved to be back home with my amazing family, but I miss the satisfaction and tangibility that living in The Colony provided me. I miss knowing directly where my hours were spent, and the rewards that they reaped. I miss the Colonists, each with their own strengths and faults. I miss the struggles, the successes, and the failures. I miss feeling really alive each day.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

secretcreek - thanks for finding that. I can understand what he's saying. Real vs digital/virtual.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

radiofish said:


> Sweetsurrender - Thanks....
> When I hear of someone claiming to have been a Marine Recon and a Marine Scout Sniper, it sounds as if they are one of those armchair warriors. Not many Marines can cut the mustard, for either one of those demanding USMC elite programs. Heck the Marine Corps Infantry (Grunts) is tough enough to do - when one is young, strong, and foolish.
> 
> Wyld Thang, that may be why he has that look of having been rode hard and put away wet... Those guys are very Gung-Ho/ hardcore/ push it to the edge, and then some types.
> ...


yes

he has the look of a guy who's seen/gotten through a lot of horrible things and kept his compassion. that struggle takes a lot of out of one.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

secretcreek said:


> This is very long, but I thought you might find it interesting. It was on The Colony Facebook Wall. Seems Michel found out he likes to really live life honestly.
> 
> BTW, I find Body Language observation very very interesting. O'Reilly often has a young woman BL Instructor on his show. It's the little nuance's: pauses before replying, looking in certain directions, mouth smirks, fake smiles, short laughs, lip twitches, rubbing noses stuff that gives a fake, or angry person away.
> -scrt crk
> ...


I knew I liked Michael, great sermon:goodjob:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

ok....get ya ping pong balls,flip flops or what ever it is that you toss at the TV set....lol


its on again tonight


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

thanks for the reminder. I'm actually watching "Am Got Talent" before hand to see that little girl Jackie then on to "The Colony" and toss cotton balls or something at the tv.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I have plenty of wadded up socks ready to pitch at the 19 inch cathode ray tube (TV). None of those high-tech LCD or plasma TV systems here.

OK, I need a few laughs tonight. 
Lets see how badly their antics become with the 'air boat' project, and Tick having fed them.

Will someone try to drink the high-test alcohol? 
The stuff that has been fermenting and is being distilled, to supposedly fuel the airplane engine.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

How many zombies do you think will be following that supply helio? I see that the location is being advertised well by the hover.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

well the producers are just plain old messing with the colonists now....lets drop some supplies....dang


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, this explains the narrator saying expecting too much isn't good.

Yep, they producers are messing with them.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

yes angie they are...but they have "tic" now to give them direction.they handled this much better with some direction....and you notice it was nice how things got done fast and effectient with one person shouting out orders with a cool head....experience is so good !!!!!!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

oh no...more messing...they all are going to shed croc tears now ....messing..messing..messing.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

any one watching for an attack right now?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> any one watching for an attack right now?


yes.....:duel:


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Elkhound - see what just one Marine can do to a group of disfunctional misfits..

A cell phone with messages from their families??

At least in last season, the mad professor's wife showed up as a refugee.. Reuniting of family members..

I keep hearing of this escape by 'air boat', but are they even working on it so far in this episode?

Ah - there is the air boat, and the scout boat... About time they got around to it..

Seems like it is time for more bad guys to show up..


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

If that scout boat is in the water overnight - will it be there tomorrow?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

radiofish...its hard to beat a capable marine


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> If that scout boat is in the water overnight - will it be there tomorrow?


i am thinking the same thing...they need a..:lock1:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yeah, they're fueling up.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Now they have got around to trying out the alcohol, doing shooters!!!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

why so slow to step out the door and confront them??? invaders need to be met with a show of force not hessitation....they dont have ot run and out and bash them instantly..but step up to the palte and let hem know..stop right there or ya got big troubles.they held off the last group...but tic was there take charge and give verble direction to both colonsits and attackers.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

tick is doing a good job whipping them into some type of shape. And radiofish, you're right at how much a Marine in the group is making a noticeable difference.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

anige..did you hear what the model said....tic is cocky and i hope he can back it up...roflmao.....marine recon/sniper...she is clueless about the "real world"


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

See Tick is just falling back on basic Marine training..

That is how I got the tresspassers up here to remain complacient until the Sheriff's Deputies arrived!

I can't believe the mascara queen is saying - "Tick is arrogant and cocky.. But if he pulls it off she will be grateful".. Please tell me she is not that dumb!!!!

I know now that I definately would not have made the trade with the kidnappers, in order to get her dumb rear back from them..

A water cannon??? When did they build that?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

yeah the blond does not seem to be worth the food she's using up.

the water cannon just sorta appeared.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oh that "Tick is sorta arrogant" well, self confidence and leadership sometimes comes off that way.

Uh Oh! they just broke through!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Here come the hordes of zombies through the gates!!!!!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Now it's over! Darn! the teaser looks good for next week.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Angie, do you think that they expect a Marine in a survival situtation to say "Pretty Please", during a crisis??


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

radiofish said:


> See Tick is just falling back on basic Marine training..
> 
> That is how I got the tresspassers up here to remain complacient until the Sheriff's Deputies arrived!
> 
> ...



sorry..she is....:viking::shrug:....roflmao...how sad


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

:drillsgt:


radiofish said:


> Angie, do you think that they expect a Marine in a survival situtation to say "Pretty Please", during a crisis??




:drillsgt::drillsgt::drillsgt::drillsgt:..is what i would hope for and some :duel:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

radiofish said:


> Angie, do you think that they expect a Marine in a survival situtation to say "Pretty Please", during a crisis??


The blond one might. She does not seem to have much knowledge or backbone


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

why oh why don't they use all the oils and fluids from all the downed vehicles to fill that "water" cannon? Add a flame source, and well ... FLAME ON BABY .... 

now with shields and weapons they still take a defensive position? 

one thing I noticed is that folks really don't want to think for themselves, they want to be "led" (slaves) ... drives me bonkers ... from the "meetings" to elections to just giving in to a total stranger ...


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I wasn't impressed by the water cannon. You could only keep maybe one person at bay with that and when you have 20 coming at you it isn't going to do anything. I'm glad they have Tick around. They said that NOW that they know they're being watched they have to be careful. Ummm...Tick was watching you from so close that he knew all your names and everything you had done. That should have let you know that you are seriously lacking in safety.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm likin TIck's Chuck Norris vibe 

Tick's got a blog!!!
http://whynotadam.blogspot.com/


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Wyld Thang - When the Boogie Man goes to bed, does he look to see if Chuck Norris is hiding under there??

Back to earlier in the episode after the phone call from VOPA, and their hopes of being taken away 'to a better place'.. 
Did you all notice how the folks were packing? 
Reno looked like he was going on a 6 months Arctic expedition, with all of his goods. The way that I typically travel..
Yet miss model, was holding up here frilly red undies to pack???? She sure has her priorities screwed up..

Then they get some supplies dropped by the helicopter, and have the audacity to complain that the food items were damaged. Even damaged it was more than they had before it showed up. Bunch of ungrateful so and so's...

I would have made Molotov Cocktails like they 1st seasons member, did for a portable flamable weapon. That water cannon has a limited range and field of 'fire' from my observations. What if the zombies attack from the rear, or get right up against the building? Then the water cannon can not be brought to bear on the attackers. Hey the zombies could use the flow of water to take a shower, if they stand far enough away from the main stream of the water cannon's nozzle.

I wonder where the producers came up with the idea of involving a real "Marine" in the show? It makes me wonder if they may have read some of our previous postings, where I had brought up that subject? They could have used a US Army Special Forces (Green Beret)/ possibly an Army 'Ranger', or even a US Navy 'SEAL' as a cohesive element for those disfunctional selfish 'Colony' members.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

my bil used to do box drops out of an airplane in africa. there sure was an art to packing the boxes, and throwing them out out of the plane while flying high enough so the chute would work, and low enough so you could aim it to land on a reasonably "soft" spot. he did it all himself(no co pilot). the africans would prepare a large clear sandy landing spot for the boxes btw.

i had to laugh because it sure looked like that helicopter dropped that box on purpose so it would bust up and destroy things. tho they did pack the phone so it would be safe.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Bringing this to front page, since it's on tonight.
Get your socks and marshmallows ready...


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

oh no, here we go again 

why do they run wrestling at prime time, but run this show at 10pm? really aggravating ...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

ah CrashTest - they are just trying to see how much they can aggrivate you. It's a Nelson rating experiment. :smiley-laughing013:


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> ah CrashTest - they are just trying to see how much they can aggrivate you. It's a Nelson rating experiment. :smiley-laughing013:


thought so, the life of Murphy ... :awh:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - here we are again.

Everyone here? got your socks and such to throw at the tv?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - that boat they left.... it's condition seems to have changed. I'm surprised that they didn't expect that.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

fish camp looks real nice.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Angie - you mean the full of water "Good Ship Lollipop"?

darned dial-up internet at 28.8k

So let's see.. Boat was submerged, but they bailed it out..

I saw the person on top of the cargo container with optics watching them..

Then the model looking at the air boat, saying that is the most ghetto looking boat... Yet I betcha, she will ride in it to get her rear away from there.. 
Note to self - models are not survival orientated!

Now grumpy Jim is a Bawana out in the bayou? Since when did he become the 'great white hunter'?

Gosh that looks like a zombie coming out of the bush, and it gave them the virus... 
Ha Ha Ha.. 
Exit the experiment. yeah!!!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

darned double post..


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

so, the flu got them out of the show. I guess producers had to fake out deaths.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

if they wouldn't have been blabbing along through the brush they would have heard the zombie coming

that was a nice fish camp, i'm sorry for who lost it irl


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

i think i would tie becca's shoes together so she'd be zombie bait.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Can you all say 'slap a model'??

Gosh that woman has said the most stupid comments out of all of the members..

Yeah see what happens when you go wandering around not focused on your surroundings..

Lookie more signs of tresspassers and they tracked them to their hideout for a look of the enemies position..

He wants revenge??

Next week is the season's finale?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, looks as if a stink is going to happen on the Finale' next week.

But, seems that the air boat is going to work


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

this "experiment" is really creating some heartburn ...

becca needs to be punched in the mouth ...

they lost some really cool members, they should have got that becca chic "sick" ...

agree about the "great white hunter" ... seems he's got someone to try and impress now ...

they blow up the old house? How?


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Okay, just finished watching it. I'm sorry but no matter how mad you are at the huge other group messing with you, you don't provoke them. It's like getting stung by one bee and then going and hitting the nest with a stick.:frypan: Dumb move there. If you have a great prospect of a better place to go you don't give anyone a reason to follow you out there. Especially when you're outnumbered.:doh:

I thought it was a huge mistake when they sent out three of their men when they knew people were watching and waiting to attack again. I would have let Michael stay and sent Sian. 

They should have let the model stay with the captors. Jim just annoys me for some reason. Can't quite put my finger on it but he just rubs me the wrong way. Hated to see Michael go out like that.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

That and when at the start of the show this week when the others attacked them, did the "Colony" use their water cannon that was shown the previous week?? Did they use their precious drinking water for ammunition for the water cannon?

Anybody notice that 'Tick' was using milk to flush out his eyes, after being pepper sprayed during the attack?

Yeah, they should not have traded off supplies to get the model back from the kidnappers a couple of episodes before last nights show.

If the virus carrier "zombie" found the 2 that were 'killed off' at the fish camp, then others could find their way there also!!!! 

Maybe that might be the ending of the season finale. They will get over run by virus carriers that will come out of the brush surrounding the fish camp!! Then it would be game over...


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I thought it would have been interesting if they would have sent Amber and Michael back as outsiders to ask for food and supplies. I wonder if they would have given them any as they aren't part of their colony any more. How far would they go to keep them out of their house now?


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

I cannot imagine people in an actual survival situation building a Water Cannon. Potato gun maybe (using rocks--potatoes are valuable). Even waling away with the hose would be just as/more effective at discouraging Others. DH asked "how much of this is scripted?" I missed part of the first episode and didn't see any details on their website about the scenario they are living. Is it TEOTW or local/temporary crisis? What are their 'rules of engagement' vs the Others? Were they directed to rescue/ransome Becca? Could Michael & Amber have escaped the Zombie, or were they doomed by the producers?


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I thought from the narrators that Michael and AMber were infected purposefully to inject "death" into the mix. I don't think they had a choice in repelling the zombie. If they had a choice they could have scrubbed down and gone into quarantine(which I thought they would do anyways--and why weren't they wearing their masks if infection was so easily transmitted?)

I think it is generally scripted, as in there is a story line(virus causes "apocalypse"), and certain elements are added in to see how they would deal. They also have to have rules/safety stuff because of liability(this is just a tv show). 

I'm really pleased with the addition of Tick--LOTS(on the Colony forum) of people have been complaining all along that it would add a lot to have at least one capable person in the mix, so it seems that was listened to. 

I think it's been made pretty clear that models will be the first to be eaten

Michael and Amber were my favorites, boo!

SO did anybody else get an Apocalypse Now vibe when they were rowing down the river?


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

the reality of it is that having 1 capable person is a long shot, we had seen up to the point of ticks injection that these folks were *doomed* ... 80% + of our western society is made up of folks just like the original cast ... and w/o tick these folks wouldn't have survived a true SHTF scenario ... they were already starving to death slowly ... most of their energy was being wasted on useless projects, infighting and "meetings" ...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CrashTestRanch said:


> the reality of it is that having 1 capable person is a long shot, we had seen up to the point of ticks injection that these folks were *doomed* ... 80% + of our western society is made up of folks just like the original cast ... and w/o tick these folks wouldn't have survived a true SHTF scenario ... they were already starving to death slowly ... most of their energy was being wasted on useless projects, infighting and "meetings" ...


I think I agree with your summation.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> I think I agree with your summation.


I'm thought about the "survival techniques" of indigenous folks and even city dwellers all over the planet, you don't see any of the garbage B.S. these folks have been doing ...


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

CrashTestRanch said:


> the reality of it is that having 1 capable person is a long shot, we had seen up to the point of ticks injection that these folks were *doomed* ... 80% + of our western society is made up of folks just like the original cast ... and w/o tick these folks wouldn't have survived a true SHTF scenario ... they were already starving to death slowly ... most of their energy was being wasted on useless projects, infighting and "meetings" ...


true...kinda, depends on where you live. I know where I am there are lots of capable people. Location, location, location.


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

I think that was why DH was asking: "Energy wasted on useless projects." Seriously, did it make sense to cook down hog carcasses to make bio diesel to fuel the tractor to run the generator to power the electric saw to build whatever. Has someone dis-invented the hand saw? And then after all the trouble with the Others, did they really just leave their boat parked in the canal unguarded? Don't these people lock their cars at the mall?


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

I wanna see the footage from the other "Colonies" of raiders and such ...

was there several being filmed at the same time?


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Ok gang, tonight is the season finale of the show......

Should we speculate as to what will be shown on TV?

I am waiting to see how the 'Colony' members will take revenge, before escaping into the Bayou being while chased by the irate neighbors.. 
If you get someone mad enough, they will track you down to the ends of the Earth, in order to finish what you started!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

One hour to go. Get your popcorn and drinks, ammunition to throw...


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> One hour to go. Get your popcorn and drinks, ammunition to throw...


Where are those ping pong balls???:grumble:


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Wadded up socks are an acceptable subsitution, for items to throw at your TV at the appropiate times!!

I've got my Coke Classic soda pop and the microwave popcorn ready to go....


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

ugggghhhh, ya'll get this hours ahead of us ...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

As long as you have puppy dog clean up crew, or a good broom - throwing popcorn could be acceptable.

And CrashTest - sorry about that delay for you.....
You only have to endure it this last time (until next season!)


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

at least I can get to see NCIS tonight, but still have to kill 2 more hours after that before the Colony ... maybe something on the Outdoor channel or Versus ...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - it's started!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Are they going to raid the "Militia Compound"??

They had better have their 'air boat' ready to go, before they go screwing around with the opposition.

Now Reno is feeling sorry for dismantling his Okie motorcycle??

Anyone notice how nice and new that the nuts and bolts being used for the rudder system are??
Like right from the hardware store bins, new and shiney....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yep on taking parts from the motorcycle.
So - they are eating that bad stuff - who's watching the boat?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

An air raid siren! Fire extenquishers! got food and gas.
My goodness shots?!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Anyone notice the cardboard cutout to make the view look as if it is from binoculars while 'scoping' out the compound before their ambush??

Then they just walk back to camp, not fearing an assault??

Now VOPA vehicles?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Now VOPA taking two. And the Sian leaving so quickly

Not as many trusted as they thought...


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

See how quick the rats desert the 'sinking ship'!!!

Then deville is miffed at the model for asking if he ith VOPA 5 times. Apparently he hurt her feelings...

Then Jim has gone and got 'bush happy'. But he is the 1st to see the angry 'Militia Compound' members coming to visit...

Time for the season finale big bang!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Neat ending shot, after the credits...... CrashTest - watch for it...


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

the fish camp is taken now....day late and a dollar short...now they have nothing


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

haha, loved the zombie ending!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

See I warned about messing with them neighbors, before they went by airboat to their new abode.....


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Tick is probably in cahoots, brought in fresh meat for da zombies.

Anybody catch how they called the others the "Militia" on the map?


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

crappy raid, figures with that bunch ..

they should have raided AFTER they got a bunch of stuff transported to the new location, windmill, power etc ...

when VOPA showed up, I would have hung back too ...

traitor sian ... she has loyalty to the government, it fits her real world position well, should've expected that ...

I wouldn't trust VOPA either ...

the reason the model chic was asking so many times was that she was trying to make the decision for herself, but was giving the old man the option first ...

they're exit plan was seriously skewed ... 

the closing was crazy, burning buildings/cities, plane crash, then ZOMBIES ...


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Where to start? I still would have left the other camp alone. If you have an exit strategy and the prospect of a new place, why entice someone to follow you and attack you? I thought the plan was to raid the other camp and immediately get on the boat and leave. Not leisurely stroll back to camp, hang around a while, take our time walking to and from the boat, and wait for the others to come crashing through the gate. 
Kudos to Jim for hanging back. Haven't really liked him until Tic came. His personality changed for the better I believe. Loved having Reno talk about him being crazy while showing him catching the grasshopper and eating it right there, lol. 

No surprise that Sian left. No harm to the group there.

Why did they take chairs? I looked at dh and asked him why would you take chairs in an evacuation type situation? He said because they're idiots. lol, true.

I was surprised about Reno saying the only three things he needed were George, Deville, and Sally. I thought he was joined at the hip with the model but I guess he came to his senses there.

Loved the very end shot after the credits. That was an awesome way to end it.


----------



## Goatguy (Aug 23, 2007)

Did anyone else notice the screaming and pounding coming from the VOPA SUV as they were taking Sian away. I wasn't sure at first and had to rewind it (DVR, love it!), But there is definitely screaming and pounding for about 3 seconds before the VOPA vehicles turned on the sirens to cover it up.

My guess is that VOPA is gone, or at least nearly, and those trucks were hijacked by some baddies and they were using the that symbol of power to try and get slaves.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I noticed the screaming and pounding as the VOPA suv's left.

And I, too, thought that they'd have the boat loaded and people on it ready to start it as soon as the raiders came back. But - they certainly didn't act within any reason. And why didn't Tick get them to do that, have the boat ready?

I saw that plane in the background in the marsh also, just before the end shot.

It's a good set up for a follow on show.
I'd like a longer debriefing show of the ones that went through it. But, it was nice to see the ones on the boat have a short say at the end of the show.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I heard the screaming too, but no sympathy for Sian here. (sorry)

There will probably be some exit comments at the show forum, the one frmo Michael has been c&p in this thread a few pages back. I think I saw something from Becca, and Sally.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I was wondering if it was my pain meds - when the VOPA vehicles were leaving and I was hearing muted screaming and some sort of commotion in the darkened vehicles..

See - never ever leave the group and go off by yourself!!! 
Reminds me also of Apoclaypse Now - where Chef with the Captian was out picking mangos, then suddenly encounters the tiger! "Don't get off the boat, never get off of the boat", while wildly firing his weapon..

Discression is the better part of Valor. 
If they were gonna leave, do not annoy the known bad guys before you leave. You can always come back for revenge, once you resettle and have posession of the 'fish camp'. If the half dead virus zombie found the camp last week, removing from the experiment 2 members. Then a bunch of irritated folks that are maybe locals, would know possibly how to get to that area by an alternative route.

Then look at post #273 - I was throwing socks at them to hustle it the *fill in the blank* up, and to get the heck out of there! After their so called 'commando raid' on the 'Militia Group' (post #275)..

It does make me glad, that I was not chosen, when they had their casting call for 'The Colony season 2' earlier this year.. I could stand to go on a diet and loose some weight, but not with a bunch of clueless walking flusterclucks!!!

I may have had to slip off silently in the night, and leave them for my own survival..
That or do as Wyld Thang said, and tie the models shoe laces togeather leaving her as zombie bait!!


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Argh! 

I just watched it (thank goodness for DVR) and all I can say is...argh!

What happened with Sian. There WAS screaming and pounding. I replayed it and it was. And what's with ending it with a house full of marauders.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i think the producers just overly messed with the colonists.lets see.....they are down and out......lets send in a raiding group....ah michael just went to bed on his night watch......lets send in a raiding group....see the pattern here....??????


i want to see a series that is something between the alaskan experiment that we had such good times discussing here and this show.

maybe let people have a pack and X# of gear and then see what some people are capable of doing with it.


the alaska experiment is by far a better show and more to my likeing.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

elkhound - I totally agree on the Alaskan show being much better. I wonder if we can find another similar show - Discovery or History Channel maybe.....


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

what would be cool would if they let people pick what pack they wanted...then limited them to 30# each...give them 2 hours to talk among themselves......then pack and be gone.

sorta like the AE show...but instead of killing them with some crap job of a pack give them a real pack of their choice.

i think it would be good to see what some people are truely capable of doing.

Tic as an example....they only showed him for a few episodes but look what he had done.in just a few glimpses he was seen harvesting lots of wild table fair.

the heck with that fish camp with the zombies.....off to the boyou i would go..get on an island and build a camp and live best i could like an indian or aborginal type peoples did back in the day.build myself a punt boat and slide around harvesting and living till my hearts content.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

30# only? Our bootcamp rucks were way heavier than that ... My current BoB is way heavier too ...


----------

